# Awesome Morning!



## PureSalt (May 3, 2010)

First off let me start by thanking Outcast Bait and Tackle for all the advice that they have provided to me over the last few weeks which greatly contributed to the success of this trip. I would also like to thank Travis of Strike Line Charts for taking the time out to answer some questions that I had. 
Okay, back to this awesome Morning! I convinced my father to go with me to try and catch Triggerfish and maybe a few mingos. This would be his last chance to go before he has surgery. Boy was he glad that he went! We limited out on mingos and caught 3 really nice triggers! The gentlemen that was at Sherman Cove conducting surveys, weighed the largest Trigger at a little over 3 pounds. What a day!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish, and what better way to share it than with your Dad..


----------



## Dorseytc (Apr 3, 2016)

Where did u find the triggers?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Good job. almost had a full house !


----------



## PureSalt (May 3, 2010)

Honestly I believe the triggers found us. We drifted past some structure about 10 or so miles out. We got the bites well past the structure, So we kept fishing. We believe they begin to follow the boat on the drift.


----------



## PureSalt (May 3, 2010)

Thanks lastcast and Jcasey.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

great job guys!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Pretty cool story!


----------

